# .........found him!!!!!



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I saw a tombstone on the net like this and just had to have my own version!!





































........and if you don't know who Waldo is, well,.....your gonna make me feel very old!!! LOL


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Now THAT is WAY Too DAmn Funny!!!! Soooo Cool


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. I know many people who would have liked to see him in a grave.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, THERE'S Waldo! Cool idea


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I'm thinking Found Who???? And then the photos loaded ROFLMAO - good one!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your thread title pulled me in and I sure like what you posted!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it - hilarious!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought it was funny! LMAO
Even a bit comical. XD


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, I love Waldo and his tombstone. He looks like the years have been tough on him.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL! That is too funny! great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is great Spyder! The detail on your stone is lovely....and then there is Waldo....hysterical...


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

When I first started to build this tombstone I knew I had to have a skeleton wearing the costume........thank god for E-bay!! XD


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so great!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

You should put him in a grave yard filled with red a white striped tombstones


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Friggin' awesome! I guess all the hiding finally caught up with Waldo!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That tombstone is amazing!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

fantastic way of adding humor to a creepy looking tombstone. you should get a ton of positive comments on Halloween from everyone.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Lol!
Great idea!
The Waldo skelly is perfect.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like this stone! Funny as heck!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Way to funny and with the skeleton over the top.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG!!!! I love this,, first the tombstone is gorgeous,, then he pops up,, what a fantastic idea!!!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Ditto what everyone else has said- keeps the parents having a good time even if the tots don't get it!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments. I was pretty much laughing every time I worked on this. LOL


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

too funny! 
And you did an absolutely beautiful job on that stone.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the paint job on the stone it looks great!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

ha! that's great


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks all, another fun project!
Can't wait to see everyone elses version!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very cool... and fun!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Cute - great work on the stone


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Bahahahaha.... That is waaaay to funny!!! So very clever and great execution too!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks! Knew this one would get a few laughs!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Deva (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG this is great. I just loved this!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it! Several years ago I went to a science center wearing a red and white striped shirt. Sure enough they had a Where's Waldo display going on through out the place. I was so embarrassed because people kept asking me if I was part of the program. Finally I went to the gift shop and bought a t-shirt that I put on so people would leave me alone. I've hated Waldo ever since. So it does my heart good to see someone finally put him in the ground. Thank you.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

thats funny


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Ha thats a great idea! ToT's will love that!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That is awesome!! LOL


----------

